# Star Wars: Han Solo - Der Look des Millennium Falcon im Film



## Darkmoon76 (8. September 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Han Solo - Der Look des Millennium Falcon im Film* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Wars: Han Solo - Der Look des Millennium Falcon im Film*


----------



## Gast1661893802 (8. September 2017)

Ich hatte das mit den Schmuggelluken anders verstanden.

Das mit dem Container vorne klingt eher so als wär die Phantasie mit jemanden durchgegangen.
Man kennt einige Transporter aus dem SWU, da wär diese "Drogenrauschidee" schon verdammt weit weg.


----------



## NOT-Meludan (8. September 2017)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Ich hatte das mit den Schmuggelluken anders verstanden.
> 
> Das mit dem Container vorne klingt eher so als wär die Phantasie mit jemanden durchgegangen.
> Man kennt einige Transporter aus dem SWU, da wär diese "Drogenrauschidee" schon verdammt weit weg.



Schmuggelluken? Werden doch so im Artikel gar nicht erwähnt? Die hat Han erst später eingebaut zum schmuggeln, weil mit der normalen Fracht ist das sicher schwieriger.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So sieht der Corellianische Frachter aus (welcher der Falke ja auch ist im Ursprung), wenn er Ladung transportiert. Darum ist das Cockpit auch so weit an der Seite angebracht.
Und es ist Star Wars, da kann sich jeder austoben wie er möchte, denn es ist Sci-Fi. Das hat nichts mit einem Drogenrausch zu tun.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (10. September 2017)

Ich finde das Design trotzdem total krank, besonders gut nach links sehen kann man da nicht, die Antenne kommt von der Ladung auch nicht richtig frei, die flache Bauweise ist auch nicht von nutzen etc.
Da wäre ein Klotz mit einem Triebwerkpaket als Schuber schon sinnvoller, oder halt sowas von Battle beyond the Stars
https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/...jZAW4g5tURFnq4LaQHDMIOZNLbn_Z-UzxjXGtDz0nHejA

Aber recht haste, Shuttles die zum Landen die ohnehin unnützen "Tragflächen" einklappen, das "Bügeleisen"/"Elefantenkopf" Slave one und diverse andere sinnbefreite "Klappschiffe" sind ja auch nicht schlüssiger. 


Da sind mir die Designs von Star Citizen mittlerweile schon lieber, wenn der Langstrecken Explorer nahezu ein Triebwerk mit kleiner Kabine ist.
Star Wars hat mal echte Maßstäbe gesetzt, ist mittlerweile aber nur noch ein Schatten seiner selbst weil es sich nicht vorwärts entwickelt, leider.


----------



## fud1974 (11. September 2017)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Ich finde das Design trotzdem total krank, besonders gut nach links sehen kann man da nicht, die Antenne kommt von der Ladung auch nicht richtig frei, die flache Bauweise ist auch nicht von nutzen etc.



Ich glaube solche "praktischen" Erwägungen haben damals beim Design keine Rolle gespielt, da musste ja nicht mal der Innenraum von der Höhe passen in Relation zu den Aussenabmessungen. Das musste im Film funktionieren und fertig... da erwartet 
manche Leute auch zuviel von den Kreativen, es war ja auch nicht abzusehen dass daraus wirklich mal ein Epos über Jahrzehnte wird und die Leute sich tiefere Gedanken machen wie das logisch alles funktionieren kann.. 

Der Falke sah ja ursprünglich auch ganz anders aus, war ja schon ein Modell fertig und alles, dann hatte George das wieder gekippt worauf die Modellbauabteilung wohl noch richtig steil ging (verständlich), als man zum "Hamburger mit Olive an der Seite dran" Design
(war ja die Inspiration) überging


----------

